# The DaVinci Code by Dan Brown



## Lily (Dec 22, 2003)

I must say, I'm absolutely thrilled with this book. It's a mystery novel with brains and with one major plot twist in the end. Basically, I'd say that it's perfect for a) mystery lovers b) art lovers or c) brainiacs. The only problems I had with it were that I thought that the characters weren't as developed as they could be. I would've liked them to have more personality, more . . . well, _character_. There are also a couple things that Mr. Brown left out of the book that I'd like to see, but all in all  it's a VERY well written book, and I recommend that everyone go and pick it up RIGHT NOW!!

*Warning:* Read this book only when you have a lot of free time on your hands, because I guarantee that you won't be able to put it down without a fight.


----------



## AdamR (Dec 31, 2003)

I bought the book simply because I've heard such rave reviews about it, but havn't read it yet. When I finish what I'm reading now, I shall certainly pick it up and finish it fully.


----------



## FieryHands (Feb 11, 2004)

We ordered the hardcover book from Overstock.com and got the audio cassettes instead.  :?

From what I've heard and listened to (haven't gotten through it) the writing isn't that great, but it has such an intriguing story that it doesn't matter.


----------



## Lily (Feb 11, 2004)

Did you get the abridged tapes or the unabridged? I heard the abridged ones are horrible- that might make a difference, because I thought that the writing was pretty good, but then, that's just me


----------



## WendyMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

It sounds like a good book, but unfortunately I haven't read it yet. My school is doing a book club/review group on it..Maybe I should join...


----------



## obiwanjabroni (Feb 12, 2004)

I just finished Dan Brown's Angels and Demons, a prequel to Da Vinci Code, and I'd have to say that I'm excited about reading the next, whenever I get the time to head out to a Barnes and Nobles.  To add to Lily's post, I'd have to recommend Angels and Demons too, and from some of my friends (and my just-out-of-college physics teacher) that it's actually better than the Da Vinci Code.  I can't confirm, but I'd probably recommend both anyway.  Brown has a way of drawing you into the story!


----------



## defenestrator (Apr 18, 2004)

The writing may not be that good, but the story itself more than makes up for it. Some of the facts he reveals, especially the ones about Da Vinci, are amazing.


----------



## Meghan2007 (Apr 19, 2004)

Ugggghhh!!!! Is anyone _else _on this planet sick to death of hearing about the DaVinci Code?? It is absolutely nauseating. I'm just waiting to hear the stats as to how many languages this has been translated into and how many prints have been made. My guess is that its rivaling the Bible, the Qur'an, and the Torah combined. It is my personal opinion that the DaVinci Code is a sinister combination of Blue's Clues and Harry Potter engineered for big kids. I think that its a governmental collusion to diminish the American IQ even more thoroughly than soap operas and tabloids already have. If Mickey D's and the super size phenomenon are a conspiracy to turn our bodies into defenseless, fat-bloated blobs then the thriller book in combination with the reality TV-show are a part of an elaborate plot to turn our minds into torpid, practically comatose lumps as well. How ironic that this icon of idiocy should be named after one of the most voracious, agile, and independent minds of Western civilization. I think the remaining intellectuals of the free world who have not yet been contaminated with the disease of the thriller novel and the fast food resturant should assemble together and publicly burn as many manuscripts of the DaVinci Code as can be gathered. At any rate, the idea has merit. Dan Brown, I fervently exhort you to return the thirty pieces of silver.  Okay, *deep breath* rant is over.


----------



## Meghan2007 (Apr 20, 2004)

Go ahead. Challenge me. I dare you.


----------



## SKHargan (Apr 20, 2004)

You know Meghan, I can't disagree with you. I'll give you that. Your wit and intelligence are very obvious, but I can't help thinking you could've been a little more tactful... 

-Shawn

EDIT: You know, that aside, I believe a fervant "Amen" is in order.


----------



## Lily (Apr 20, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, Meghan . . . have you actually read the novel through from beginning to end?

Also, I agree with SK- tact could be a good thing sometimes. All the time, actually. Everyone's entitled to their own opinion, yes, but it's also good to phrase your opinion in a diplomatic fashion if you want an intelligent discussion rather than an all out . . . um . . . I don't know, virtual fist fight?


----------



## Meghan2007 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey look! Shawn's pulling a shiny red wagon labeled "Bash meghan's methods since we cant bash her content!" I wanna join! I wanna join! Lets all jump on it! She's a meanie! She's a bully! Her mama dresses her funny, she talks weird, and she can't read good!  
 hehehe *laughs at own joke as no one else will have the good humor to*

In all actuality Lily, I was more "virtually punching" Brown than any of his loyal disciples. My intent was to suggest that we send him to the literary gallows -- not to create a false martyr. Although I have to admit-- it would lovely, incredible, dramatic irony if he would complete the metaphor, cast down the silver and "hang" himself. . . 

I would like to extend my deepest and most sincere apologies to those I have offended in my previous posting. As TDVC has been reprinted, reproduced, and redistributed more than the Gideon Bible, perhaps I should not have berated it, as it is against my principals to attack the religious texts of others.


----------



## SKHargan (Apr 20, 2004)

I hope I'm not the only one who found that last post to be hilarious.   

-Shawn

EDIT: BTW, you can't join my wagon. Find your own.


----------



## Meghan2007 (Apr 20, 2004)

Well can I throw sticks and stones at yours then?


----------



## SKHargan (Apr 20, 2004)

Why, naturally.

-Shawn


----------



## Gundampilotspaz (Apr 26, 2004)

About a year ago my uncle let me barrow "Angels and Demons" because of my interest in conspericies and the illuminanti. I didn't finish it, mostly because I don't let small chapters. 

Then a few months ago I saw it pop up all over bestselling lists, I didn't know it was because "De Vinci Code" is the sequal. Maybe I should try it again and follow it up with "De vinci code" because I like the idea. The novel I'm writing also has to do with the illuminanti. The ultimate reason why I didn't finish it was because I was reading "dragons of winter night" by Weis and Hickman at the same time and like fantasy better.


----------



## mystupidmouth (May 13, 2004)

i love this book! its so great and keeps you so sucked into it. i am a devout christian (holy roller, as my friends like calling me), and this book has amazed me in so many ways. its enjoyable for all faiths and beliefs, but especially mindblowing if you have a christian faith.

another book i recommend is "babylon rising". its in the same genre of biblical adventure, and you'll have a great time reading it.


----------



## unlevel (May 23, 2004)

Ok, I hate to interrupt, but has anyone read BOTH Angels and Demons and the Da Vinci Code and noticed anything....umm....similar? (If you've read both I think you'll know what I'm hinting at  :twisted: )


----------



## LoneWolf (Jun 10, 2004)

I've read The Da Vinci Code and Angels and Demons, and I'm on Deception Point right now, but no..I haven't noticed anything similar...just that Robert Langdon likes to hop from girl to girl...let me think about it and maybe I'll realize what it is...or you could just tell us??   Dan Brown is awesome, and such an easy name to remember!!


----------



## death.mage (Aug 31, 2004)

I didn't really like the author's writing style in both Angels and Demons and the Da Vinci Code, but I thought that the facts were interesting.  I thought it was quite an average book but it seems to be very popular.

Ok, don't get nuts at me.  Its just my opinion.  :roll:


----------



## Tori (Aug 31, 2004)

I read this book because it was sitting on my parents' coffee table for a month and they kept saying, "Read it! Read it! You'll love it!  You won't be able to put it down!"

I caved when visiting one weekend and began reading.  I personally hate mysteries especially if they are tied to annoying romances, but I could not put the book down.  Read it in two days and then thought about it for another two.  It had some interesting facts intertwined with pure fiction.  I bet it made for much confusion for those who cannot differentiate between the two.

I was at the library tonight and I heard these three women chatting about how they can't wait to get their hands on it.  Hehe, kudos to the writer even if the writing is not so great.  My own husband (who never reads) broke down and borrowed the book on cd (he really never reads)  and then was talking about it for a week.  Sheesh.

This book makes for interesting conversation and links the art world with the religious one in a most interesting way.  It also does a great job of getting the reader to full on need to turn the page and that alone is credit worthy.  I haven't read any of his previous works and most likely will not do so unless my parents pick it up again and then leave it on the coffee table.  It's not a book I would ever spend money on as the genre is not my fave and I agree that the writing is mediocre.


----------



## tcaptain (Aug 31, 2004)

I have to admit I liked the DaVinci Code and I fully intend on reading his other works (I bought Angels and Demons recently).  

However I was disappointed by the hype, it was enjoyable but by no means original or earth shattering.  I found it to be a simplistic version of Foucault's Pendulum with more action thrown in.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Sep 7, 2004)

unlevel said:
			
		

> Ok, I hate to interrupt, but has anyone read BOTH Angels and Demons and the Da Vinci Code and noticed anything....umm....similar? (If you've read both I think you'll know what I'm hinting at  :twisted: )



I read the blurb on the back and noticed the similarity you're alluding to.

I didn't buy it.


----------

